# Successful pregnancy after missed miscarriage anyone??



## Ozziemum

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me poping over from the first trimester :flower: but i just really wanted to see if anyone here is having a healthy pregnancy after conceiving again straight after a missed miscarriage or whether i have just set myself up for more heartache?

I had a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks in March, baby only showed as 9 1/2 - 10 weeks at 12 week scan. I had a D&C two days later, then waited two weeks and started bding again, hgc had dropped within 10 days of D&C. I had my AF exactly a month to the day of the D&C although it was extremly light, nothing like i expected.

I couldn't figutre out when i was ovulating at all, no signs or anything but sure enought I had my BFP last week :happydance: and i should be 5 weeks and 4 days today. I know none of you can tell me if this pregnancy is going to be ok but i was hoping for some happy stories to give me some hope!!

Sorry this is so long xx Best wishes to all


----------



## girlygirl:)

I didn't have a missed miscarriage, but I did have a miscarriage at 6 weeks last October. I got my bfp for this pregnancy in February so it took 4 months to get pregnant again. I was a nervous reck through the whole first tri,I convinced myself it was going to happen again, but at our scan we saw a perfect looking baby, and now I can feel the baby and will find out in 5 days if it's a boy or a girl :) 

Just because you've had a miscarriage or missed miscarriage before it doesnt mean it will happen again, yes unfortunetley some women do have these reocurring but that is very unlucky. 

I'm sure everything will be ok, and I wish you good look.

You can also ask for an extra scan at 8 weeks, to reassure yourself?

xxx


----------



## momof2bb

I had a MC on July 7th 2007 at around 8 weeks my HCG drop from 7000 to 20 on August 28 I had a blood done as I wasn't having my period and it showed 16000 I remember the Dr sending me for an emergency scan as she thought I was expecting twins. But no just one baby and on April 2008 my daughter was born cute and healthy.

I wish you a H & H pregnancy.


----------



## CatherineK

I had a MMC at 13+ weeks in 2007, I got pregnant again a few weeks after my D&C, before i even got a period back. That baby is now 2.5years old!


----------



## bmuir11207

I have good friend that had a missed miscarriage at 15 weeks (baby stopped developing at 10weeks) and she is now 30 weeks pregnant and everything is perfect with this one


----------



## LilSnowflake

I had a MMC and am now 18wks pregnant


----------



## Ozziemum

Thank you all so much for humouring me!! and making me feel that there is hope with this one.

The missed miscarriage was actually my third miss in a year (two early ones April and June 10) although I am very lucky to have a h & H 6 year old DS and a h & H 3 year old DD. I am keeping everything crossed that I will be able to post my "happy story" about a sucessful pregnancy after losses in about 35 weeks!!!!


----------



## dannienewt

I found out I was pregnant 4 weeks after my miscarriage and this pregnancy has been perfect! Congrats girly!!! Just enjoy the pregnancy and DONT compare it to previous ones, that;s what I've learned! If you do you will stress yourself out so much you wont enjoy the beautiful gift!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## fides

love seeing all of the positive stories after the sad losses.

i had a mmc, and am now 18 weeks preggo.

hope all of the ladies who are PAL get to hold a healthy rainbow baby at the end of all of this! :)


----------



## kiki04

I just had my d &c a week ago and am feeling so desperate to be pg again and this post gives me hope!!!


----------



## girlygirl:)

Kiki04 sorry about your loss sweetie and good luck with the ttc, sending you baby dust xxx


----------



## prettymachine

One of my close friends had a miscarriage at 14 weeks. She then got pregnant with twins! Completely natural twins too, no treatments of any kind. The pregnancy was so healthy and uneventful that she carried them to 40 weeks! They were both born weighing over 7lbs each and with zero issues. They are now approaching 9 months old and doing wonderfully!


----------



## Ozziemum

these are such great stories, i'm gonna try really hard not to dwell and accept that this is a totally different pregnancy, i think thats great advice thanks.

Kiki04 - i read about your loss in another thread i am so sorry for you, stay strong you'll get through xx


----------



## Samantha675

I got pregnant 6 weeks after my mc in January. All is been fine with this pregnancy.


----------



## Loozle

Last year I had a missed miscarriage and 3 early miscarriages and I'm now 23 weeks pregnant. I was terrified going for my 12 week scan I must say! I was so relieved to see a heartbeat and a healthy baby! Good luck x


----------



## allaboard

I had an early MC followed by a missed MC the end of last year, but this time has been problem free. I have a 6 year old already.


----------



## lynnikins

i had a miscarriage at 8wks in 2007 then right away fell pregnant with ds1 and i had some bleeding and cramping early in that pregnancy but once we were past 13 wks then it was trouble free


----------



## 20102001

I had a mmc last June but didn't conceive again until Jan, and that was IVF but so far baby seems healthy :flower:


----------



## kizzyt

I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks in November last year and got my next BFP in Jan this year, first full cyle cfter D&C. I wont lie, the first twelve weeks are scary (as they are for all mums to be I think) but I am 25 weeks tomorrow and having a wonderful pregnancy which will fingers crossed go the whole way. Good luck to you (and to all on this thead), I hope we all get our forever babies xxx


----------



## Gilly74

Had a mmc at 14 weeks last July, I am now 16 weeks, everything is going really well. Until you are past the scan and seeing a h/b you know then you have a chance, I did not really relax until I was 13 weeks and had my NT scan - just wanted everything to be OK. 
Best of luck and hope you have a H&H 9 months
x


----------



## Sally111

Barely have moved off the couch since learning that I had also suffered a missed miscarriage a week ago today. Went to the 12wk ultrasound and baby only measured 8wks and no HB. I was scheduled for a D&C two days later and have literally been on the couch since. It has become my security blanket. Emotions have been up and down and I know we'll get through this. Was our first pregnancy and we were super excited. I kept the pos preg test tucked away (hard to throw away) and placed the first ultrasound results tucked away together with my grandmother's photo. Really the only sentaments I have of the dream that feels like was taken away before I got to enjoy it further. Although I know I will carry that precious heartbeat with me in my heart forever. I feel ok on the whole and blessed to have great support around me especially from my husband whose heart also aches. Was told to wait 2 cycles before TTC but both of us feel ready to try again in a couple of weeks although I don't even know if that's possible or if I would ovulate by then? It helps so much to read the positive stories of all of you who had successful pregnancies soon after MMC and I so hope I will be able to post a more positive story soon enough. Baby dust to everyone :hugs:


----------



## TiffanyF

I had a MMC at 6 wks and i'm 17wks (well almost lol) i've been paranoid every dr appt. But went yesturday and had a strong fetal heartbeat :)


----------



## BoBo

I had a MMC at 13 weeks last year, found at our scan that baby had died some weeks before. 

I am now 15 weeks and all is going great although I never thought we'd get to this point. It is difficult not to panic the whole time until you have your scan though. I had morning sickness, but on the days I didn't, I thought all was over. I never did seem to learn that my sickness just came some days and went away others. :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

I had a MMC in Jan at 11 weeks, my D&C was the 7th Jan. my last period was March 11th, so i didnt conceive instantly but it wasnt waiting long. 

All the evidence i read suggests there is nothing to harm the second pregnancy, if your body wanst ready then you wouldnt have become pregnant. 

The only thing it effects is your state of mind, im terrified, even though i have past my date, it does feel massively better, but i am still terrified, i think ill feel better once i pass my due date which is next month, and then can focus just on this pregnancy (which is twins).

Btw congrats ... you will be fine, i am sure everything wil work out this time, but you will prob worry more than others who havent had a silent miscarriage or a loss.


----------



## tryn42mel

I've had 2 missed mc in the past 18 months. Both were found in week 12 and both stopped developing around 9-10 weeks. I am now 21 weeks pregnant with a seemingly healthy and active little baby!! Keep the faith. You'll be here soon.


----------



## prdlyexpectng

i had a very early miscarriage in october.. then got pregnant in december with this little bundle of joy :) chances are you will be fine!


----------



## maratobe

i had a MMC at 10 weeks in 2007 and a MC at 8 weeks in December 2009 and a MC at 6 weeks in April 2010 and i am now almost 19 weeks pregnant due in November!! :)


----------



## Ozziemum

Thanks for adding all these happy stories!!!! Been having a few rough days, not for any particular reason just worrying about dropping in morning sickness etc, this is the week when LO's heart stopped beating last time (although i didn't find out till 12 week scan) so i am extra nervous.

congratulations to all you ladies who are soaring through your happy healthy pregnancies after losses xxxx


----------



## Ilovehim89

I had a miscarriage back in the beginning of March and got pregnant 3 weeks later and am now almost 16 weeks!!


----------



## JackiePed

Ozziemum said:


> Thank you all so much for humouring me!! and making me feel that there is hope with this one.
> 
> The missed miscarriage was actually my third miss in a year (two early ones April and June 10) although I am very lucky to have a h & H 6 year old DS and a h & H 3 year old DD. I am keeping everything crossed that I will be able to post my "happy story" about a sucessful pregnancy after losses in about 35 weeks!!!!

I'm glad you said that part, because I wasn't going to tell you that I had two in a row and now am carrying just fine ( I was just going to say "I miscarried and now am carrying strong)... I didn't want to freak you out with the "I had two"...but since you say you have already had multiple m/c's, please know that the cycle does end eventually! I had two in the year, one missed, one not-missed, and now all seems smooth so far.  

Hang in there Mama...I know it robs you of alot of the joy and simplicity of pregnancy...but I can also tell you that the worry fades with time, the longer you carry that babe and all remains well. :hugs:


----------



## JackiePed

Ozziemum said:


> these are such great stories, i'm gonna try really hard not to dwell and accept that this is a totally different pregnancy, i think thats great advice thanks.
> 
> Kiki04 - i read about your loss in another thread i am so sorry for you, stay strong you'll get through xx

I'm a pretty 'logical' person, and a knowledge of statistics helped me alot. I knew that, no matter how many times I had been pregnant before, with any given pregnancy a 'normal' (meaning no known disorders) woman has a 75-85% chance (different sources give different statistics) of making it through the first trimester without miscarrying. (Once you get past first tri your chances of carrying through to a live baby jump to 97%-- yay!!)

So I HAD to tell myself that this pregnancy is NO DIFFERENT than any of my other healthy pregnancies... and that having two prior made this one no MORE likely to miscarry than any of my others. 

Statistically, each pregnancy is an isolated incident, not a collective pool of incidences that affect each others' chances.
In fact, that's what 'got me' with my second one.... my doctor kindly said to me when I was pregnant after my first miscarriage, "Don't stress-- you've gotten your 'statistic' out of the way, so you've had your turn! Now you can just relax..." and I did think "Well, there's no WAY I'd miscarry this time... I just miscarried two moths ago!"

But-- I made the mistake of faulty statistics. Each one is its own, with its own chances, no more, no less.

So remember that... that your chances are JUST as good as they were with each of your healthy babes.  :hugs:


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Jackie, thanks so much x

I made the exact same mistake with my last pregnancy, i thought to myself "well i had two losses last year, gave myself plenty of time inbetween, i've had my share of the bad luck so this pregnancy will be a breeze". So to be told when they found i'd had a MMC at 12 weeks that it was just 'unlucky' was so hard to swallow. 

I too am a statistics girl and have been googling furiously to find out what the statitics are for haiving two MMC in a row, mainly because that is my worst fear. Just because i have had not a single speck of blood so far does not mean everything is ok in there, i learnt that the hard way!! ( i haven't found anything that puts multiple missed miscarriages into statistics though).

Soooooo i am having to take deep breaths, remember i have no more chance than anyone else of losing this one and keep busy to help the next few weeks fly by - talking to you fab ladies has also been a life saver for me.

so glad to hear you are having a good pregnancy xx:hugs:


----------



## AimeeM

Congrats on your pregnancy!!

We had a MMC at 10 weeks and an ERPC in Feb 2009 and I got pregnant again in May 2009 and had Nathan in March 2010. The pregnancy went fine although I was really paranoid about everything.


----------



## lilvixen

Congrats! I had a MMC in November (picked up at 12 week scan - lost baby at about 6-7 wks :cry:)... I had a D & C 2 days later, waited for 1 AF then conceived with this one :cloud9:, on tenterhooks most of the time but not nearly as bad as I was in the first tri... I do feel like I've been pregnant for over a year though as it felt like I went from one long period of morning sickness, straight into another! :flower: xx


----------



## NIKNAK22

I had a MMC, found out at 12 week scan, I'm now 23 weeks pregnant with this baby xx


----------

